# the ultimate shrimp tank



## trevorhoang (Oct 13, 2010)

so im just daydreaming about a tank that would only have shrimps but many different types of shrimps in a beautifully planted aquarium. how many different types of shrimps do you think a tank can have without fear of crossbreeding? 

i would go with CRS, CBS, PFR, green shrimp, bamboo shrimp, and amano shrimp.

what types of shrimp would you keep if you had the choice to have as much variety as possible without fear of crossbreeding.?


----------



## Tn23 (Apr 21, 2010)

Bamboo shrimps would eat all the food I think but you can try putting them together, they are using filter feeders. CRS/CBS will cross, but most people don't care unless you want the genes of the offsprings to be strong. 

Depending on what type of green shrimp you keep, you can mix yellow shrimps or snowballs if they aren't the same species.


----------



## plantedinvertz (Apr 21, 2010)

Neocaridina's- Snowballs, Yellows, PFR, Blue Pearls can all crossbreed with each other if it comes to it. It is highly unlikely though if they have the opposite gender of the same species: pfr-pfr;; yellow-yellow.


----------



## wsl (Apr 21, 2010)

I have to disagree about the bamboo shrimp, since they usually stay in one place (where the flow of water is strongest usually) and only filter out food particles from whatever passes by. As long as you spread out any food appropriately, they shouldn't be a problem unless I guess you had so many in the tank that they could get all the food even before it reaches the bottom 

More than the bamboo shrimp, amanos are likely to pick up pieces of food and run off with them, making it harder for the other shrimp to get their share.


----------



## Tn23 (Apr 21, 2010)

^I agree they are filter feeders, I had to get rid of my amanos previously because of them hi-jacking the food


----------



## oblongshrimp (Feb 9, 2011)

You could add Malawa, Sri Lanka, and Malaya to that list as they don't interbreed with anything that I know of.


----------

